
Dynare a software platform to handle wide class of economic models - kevindeasis
http://www.dynare.org/
======
dang
Url changed from [https://gitlab.com/stepan-a-
dynare/dynare](https://gitlab.com/stepan-a-dynare/dynare), which points to
this, which gives more background.

